# Ivy



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the to what depth ivy grows?
What are good nectar / pollen plants safe to plant on a leach field?


----------



## pcord (May 14, 2009)

In my experience pulling up tons of english ivy, it seems to go down no more than a few inches. Most all the roots are right on top.


----------



## Dubuquer (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't plant ivy unless you plan on whacking it back on a regular basis. It is quick growing and invasive. Almost a full time job to keep it under control in my area of the south.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Strange as it may seem, bees work poison Ivy. I haven't checked it out but an older beekeeper said poison ivy is kin to the Almond nut family? Most people wouldn't want to plant poison Ivy. Jack


----------

